# Dr. Olivares is coming to Ireland!!



## lisa+martin (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi there,

For those of you who are thinking about going to BarcelonaIVF for egg donation, Dr. Olivares is coming to Ireland to speak at a public meeting in Dublin on 9 June. It could be a good chance to have all your questions answered!!

See information below on venue, time etc
On 9th June 2012 Dr Olivares, medical director of BarcelonaIVF will be attending patients in a meeting held by NISIG (National Infertility Support and Information Group) at The Carmichael Centre, North Brunswick Street, Dublin 7. More details of the location can be found at http://www.carmichaelcentre.ie/Location and will last from 11:15 am to 12:30 pm. Dr. Olivares will explain the different egg donation programs BarcelonaIVF has, as well as legal aspects of egg donation in Spain. All, members and non members, are welcome to join the meeting.​Contact please : 
Wendy or Helen at [email protected] , or call/text (+353) 087 7975058 so that they can keep a check on numbers of participants.

regards

Lisa+Martin

/links


----------

